# Red Faction Gorilla! :D



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2009)

Release your inner terrorist!

Strap explosives to trucks, drive into buildings then leg it before setting them off. Then watch entire structures collapse spilling debris on baddies!

Awesome!

Free Mars, Quato Lives!


----------



## revol68 (Jun 6, 2009)

pity it looks like last gen shit and plays even worse.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2009)

open your eyes then you blind fuck because neither of those facts are even close the ballpark of true.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 6, 2009)

The combat is simplistic, the enemie AI utter balls, the graphics extremely basic and it's selling point is a revamped gimmick of destructable environments that was in the PS2 version.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2009)

you're an idiot. a total idiot. what undiluted bollocks you are talking. The combat is no more simplistic than any other game. The AI is perfectly good and if you weren't aware that blowing stuff up was a major part of the game then you are very very ignorant. 

next time try playing the game before mouthing off like a tit.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> you're an idiot. a total idiot. what undiluted bollocks you are talking. The combat is no more simplistic than any other game. The AI is perfectly good and if you weren't aware that blowing stuff up was a major part of the game then you are very very ignorant.
> 
> next time try playing the game before mouthing off like a tit.



i'm well aware of the game focussing on blowing stuff up, pity it's a gimmicky sideshow that doesn't mask the bland combat, pish AI and totally underwhelming graphics.

then again simple things for simple minds.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2009)

if you can't see the game properly then you aren't in a position to judge it.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> if you can't see the game properly then you aren't in a position to judge it.



are you seriously denying that the graphics are basic? I can let the AI thing slip as it's probably on a level with your own, I can even let the basic combat thing go because well you might be more suited to less complicated gunplay but a blind man can see the graphics are shit.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2009)

The AI is perfectly good. 

The graphics are far from basic, anyone with two open eyes pointed at the screen can tell you this. All you have done is confused the textures of the environment (ie the buildings are meant to look industrial and functional, it's not Trump Tower).

People who criticise games with such inane babble as 'the graphics are shit' are usually the sort of people who have either not played the game at all, only seen a few screenshots and not actually played, or are best ignored for being quite stupid.

You're talking bollocks and, like most reviewers, have conflated your personal dislike of the game with technical shortcomings. The game is no simpler than any other game of its kind. I'm not even sure what 'basic' combat even means - your hold weapons and attack enemies with them until they die. Seems like combat to me. Were you expecting a complex simulation of mixed martial arts? If so, try UFC; it's quite good.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 7, 2009)

It has monkeys?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 7, 2009)

er, yeah. why not.


----------



## Caney (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> The AI is perfectly good.
> 
> The graphics are far from basic



I've only played a half hour,seems a little run of the mill
But the geo engine but the geo engine should be in every game

Graphics wise its not the most beautiful game,but breaking a whole build down with a massive hammer makes up for it

from my half hour play, it looks promising 

But Prototype is taking all my time now,Red Faction Gorilla is going to have to wait 

but it looks like a title that has had effort put in to it, now gameplay is another issue


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 7, 2009)

Certainly there are more bauetiful games, assassin's creed for instance. However that game is a repetitive and shallow and boring. Red Faction however is by no means 'last gen' graphics at all, or anything close. Five minutes _looking at it_ will tell you that!


----------



## revol68 (Jun 7, 2009)

I played the demo so please don't make out like I haven't a clue what I'm talking about. The graphics are extremely basic , the smashing up buildings with a hammer is dull and very artificial mechanism. The AI is absolute balls compared to GoW, Halo 3, FEAR and even Mass Effect which isn't primarily a shooter.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I played the demo so please don't make out like I haven't a clue what I'm talking about. The graphics are extremely basic , the smashing up buildings with a hammer is dull and very artificial mechanism. The AI is absolute balls compared to GoW, Halo 3, FEAR and even Mass Effect which isn't primarily a shooter.



So you've only played the demo 

The demo that's about five minutes long.

Oh dear.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> So you've only played the demo
> 
> The demo that's about five minutes long.
> 
> Oh dear.



yeah 5 mins long, are you suggesting the graphics undergo some massive makeover after 5 mins? Or does the AI and combat improve?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

i reckon awesome wells is part of the development team.

he does seem to be taking your criticisms of the game rather personally.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jun 7, 2009)

AwesomeWells said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure what 'basic' combat even means - your hold weapons and attack enemies with them until they die. Seems like combat to me.



Well yes that is exactly very basic combat. If you think all computer game combat is like that then it explains why you think Red Faction Guerilla is up to scratch.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Certainly there are more bauetiful games, assassin's creed for instance. However that game is a repetitive and shallow and boring. Red Faction however is by no means 'last gen' graphics at all, or anything close. Five minutes _looking at it_ will tell you that!





Awesome Wells said:


> So you've only played the demo
> 
> The demo that's about five minutes long.
> 
> Oh dear.



So is five minutes sufficient, or not? 

For someone so keen to slag off various games, you certainly get the hump when someone criticises one that you like.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The combat is simplistic, the enemie AI utter balls, the graphics extremely basic and it's selling point is a revamped gimmick of destructable environments that was in the PS2 version.



Yep, totally agree, it's crap for all the reasons you mention.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah 5 mins long, are you suggesting the graphics undergo some massive makeover after 5 mins? Or does the AI and combat improve?


I'm not suggesting anything, I'm telling you that demo is not sufficient enough to judge anything other than perhaps the damage model in the game. And if you think the damage model is last gen shit/rubbish or whatever then you are in no position to criticise the game. That demo is but one tiny mission (if that); there is a ton more to do in the main game - and the AI is far from weak.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 8, 2009)

fogbat said:


> So is five minutes sufficient, or not?
> 
> For someone so keen to slag off various games, you certainly get the hump when someone criticises one that you like.


I'm not keen to slag off anything. Like everyone i like and dislike games, but at least those I dislike I can give decent reasons for based on actually playing it. People who just come up with nonsense such as 'last gen graphics' are people who haven't even played the game. That's not criticism it's just ignorance.

The demo is perfectly fun, but it's far too short to encompass all that the full game has. There are loads more missions and a whole system of interaction that isn't represented in the demo. The controls are simple, the interface isn't clunky and the game works very well. The only criticism i would have of the graphics at all is there is some tearing, but that's the case with a lot of games like this. The 360 isn't all powerful. But the game certainly is far from last gen looking. 

Still if you have the attention span of a tired mouse then such criticism is to be expected.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 8, 2009)

Crap game is crap. Not worth the money I'm afraid.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 8, 2009)

I played the original and quite enjoyed it at the time. Doubt I would see much in it now!

Played the demo of the new one and I can't say I was inspired to play any more of it.

Does it get good further in?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't got very far into it. There's much more to do than the demo represents. The game revolves around you being a terrorist, and doesn't pretend to be anything else. Smashing stuff up is a large part of that. However it is far from a cake walk - the game, correctly, goes to great pains to tell you that you are in no position to take on the enemies head on. You have to plan your destructive acts of terrorism carefully because you will be and are greatly outnumbered if you decide to go in all guns balzing and take the enemy head on. Beyond that you have stuff to collect you can use to buy new weapons/upgrades.

You are given a variety of tasks you can attempt at any time, as well as being given, via radio, the opportunity to engage in other tasks that show up as and when (such as ambushing a convoy). Tasks range from story missions, routine destruction of important targets, rescuing hostages, driving around on a turret of a vehicle driven by a madman, stealing vehicles for their cargo, guerilla raids on places. On top of that, the enemies can strike back at any time if you piss them off and enough while locals can take up arms in the wake of your example and fight alongside you - just don't kill them.

The demo isn't bad IMO, at all. It's not that it's not representative. Just that it's really really short.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2009)

from the reviews ive read it only really starts to get going after about 2 1/2 hours

Im looking for a reloaded / vitality release but doenst seem to have turned up yet

and i reckon it will look better on a mid / high end pc


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I haven't got very far into it. There's much more to do than the demo represents. The game revolves around you being a terrorist, and doesn't pretend to be anything else. Smashing stuff up is a large part of that. However it is far from a cake walk - the game, correctly, goes to great pains to tell you that you are in no position to take on the enemies head on. You have to plan your destructive acts of terrorism carefully because you will be and are greatly outnumbered if you decide to go in all guns balzing and take the enemy head on. Beyond that you have stuff to collect you can use to buy new weapons/upgrades.
> 
> You are given a variety of tasks you can attempt at any time, as well as being given, via radio, the opportunity to engage in other tasks that show up as and when (such as ambushing a convoy). Tasks range from story missions, routine destruction of important targets, rescuing hostages, driving around on a turret of a vehicle driven by a madman, stealing vehicles for their cargo, guerilla raids on places. On top of that, the enemies can strike back at any time if you piss them off and enough while locals can take up arms in the wake of your example and fight alongside you - just don't kill them.
> 
> The demo isn't bad IMO, at all. It's not that it's not representative. Just that it's really really short.



Seriously did you help develop this shite?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm beginning to think he may have...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2009)

indeed , ive never ever, seen him get soo excited about a game.......


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2009)

Played the demo...... retained my attention for about 15 seconds......


I am really really fucking impatient tho.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 8, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> indeed , ive never ever, seen him get soo excited about a game.......


yes, enthusiasm is bad.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 8, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Seriously did you help develop this shite?


I wrote that message, yes. I thought that was clear given that my username is attached to it. No wonder you don't like graphics if your eyesight is that bad.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> yes, enthusiasm is bad.




how would you know ? it seems like a very new concept for you , but please  keep it up im actually gald you are enjoying something and dont worry about them they are just bitter youre having fun


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I wrote that message, yes. I thought that was clear given that my username is attached to it. No wonder you don't like graphics if your eyesight is that bad.



well in general we do not talk of developing an internet post, infact considering the context of being on a thread about a video game of which you are particularly defensive despite the fact it's medicore at best, even a half wit would have grasped that the developing was referring to the development of the actual game.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 12, 2009)

I loved Mercenaries (didn't play the previous RF games on the PS2) and bought this 2 days ago and am fucking loving it, so fuck all you h8rz


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2009)

if its like mercenaries i reckon im going to love it

but its got to be better than mercenaries 2  i hated that


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 12, 2009)

You can destroy even more stuff in it too...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 12, 2009)

I also like it for it's simplistic controls too - I was given a copy of Fallout 3 for my bday and TBH I'm already piss bored of it - to much to think about/remember in terms of equipment etc.


----------



## Voley (Jun 14, 2009)

Me and my brother have just struck a deal - I'm getting Prototype, he's getting this and we'll swap when we've had enough of them. I like the look of this from the advert.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well in general we do not talk of developing an internet post, infact considering the context of being on a thread about a video game of which you are particularly defensive despite the fact it's medicore at best, even a half wit would have grasped that the developing was referring to the development of the actual game.


fortunately your opinion is in the minority vis a vis Red Faction. 

Enjoy your ps2.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Considering the main argument in favour of it comes from someone who doesn't rate a proper game like Fallout 3 and who enjoys the 'simplistic' controls, I'd suggest this game is one that appeals to a certain "special" demographic.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't remember not rating Fallout 3. I've played it twice and thought it was one of the best games on the console (despite it's numerous bugs - and not the mutated kind).

How is RFG not a proper game? What is a 'proper' game? It's on a disc that my console plays, I interact with my controller doing stuff with my in-game avatar...sounds like a game to me. How are the controls less complicated than Fallout 3? What is this 'special' demographic? I await your answers at your earliest convenience.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Considering the main argument in favour of it comes from someone who doesn't rate a proper game like Fallout 3 and who enjoys the 'simplistic' controls, I'd suggest this game is one that appeals to a certain "special" demographic.



I was playing videogames before you were born kiddo. Fallout 3 may well have excellent game design - something I made a point of saying, I just happen to like something a little bit more immediate.

As for a sandbox title like Fallout being 'proper'...what a load of cock quite frankly. Unless of course the only definition of 'proper' game is what effectively amounts to a revision of old style text adventure gaming, with vast piles of not-very-well-written dialogue and quite frankly tedious interaction with NPCs in order to get the backstory out, then yeah it's a proper game. For my money FFVII on the PS1 had more 'grab', introduced you to the control system a lot quicker and was more engaging.

But hey, you keep your somewhat limiting defintion of what a proper game is going.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 15, 2009)

I would just like to add that Red Faction was one of the shittest games ever made and I would refuse to play anything associated with that title on principle.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 15, 2009)

Then you're missing out. It's nothing like RF of old. Apart from the fact you can blow stuff up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2009)

OK , got this on the pc. It is Mercenaries on Mars. 

Looks so much better than the xbox version ( ive played that for about an hour.)

Good stuff so far


----------



## fogbat (Sep 21, 2009)

Nobody's explained to me where the monkeys come into it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 21, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I was playing videogames before you were born kiddo. Fallout 3 may well have excellent game design - something I made a point of saying, I just happen to like something a little bit more immediate.
> 
> As for a sandbox title like Fallout being 'proper'...what a load of cock quite frankly. Unless of course the only definition of 'proper' game is what effectively amounts to a revision of old style text adventure gaming, with vast piles of not-very-well-written dialogue and quite frankly tedious interaction with NPCs in order to get the backstory out, then yeah it's a proper game. For my money FFVII on the PS1 had more 'grab', introduced you to the control system a lot quicker and was more engaging.
> 
> But hey, you keep your somewhat limiting defintion of what a proper game is going.





every single FF game is basically a visual novel with the odd minigame

(yes, I know this is a necro, I just thought it needed saying)


----------

